# Help me PLEASE



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

My gorgeous Maltese, Aria eats her poop
. I have tried Forbid, pumpkin, pineapple, and something else. I can't stand it. I know training, but being home I can't stop it! Please help!!


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

Aria is so cute, My past maltese cupcake was a poop eater as well until we got her no stool eating supplements. I forgot which brand it was exactly but their are many that can help treat coprophagia (poop eating). Also make sure she’s eating enough dog food to fulfill her appetite. It could be possible that she’s eating her poop because she may be hungry. You can also feed her at set times and take her on a walk so that way she’ll poop and you’ll be able to make sure she doesn’t eat it. I hope these tips help,Best of luck!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing has worked for my girl. Usually they outgrow it by a year old, my girl never did. She knows the “leave it” command which she will obey, but if she goes on her piddle place during the night, she will nibble at it, unfortunately.
Btw...your fluff is adorable!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One of mine does that too. Because I'm now working from home all day and they use piddle pads, I just keep an ear out for when I hear or see her head for a pad and I pick up immediately. They spend the day in the office with me, so not too much of a challenge to keep a handle on.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You might try increasing their vitamin B a bit. Did you try string cheese as a treat? 1/4 of a stick. Dairy is high in vitamin B and as a protein cheese makes them less likely to feel hungry. Vitamins (doggie) could also help.


----------



## Dixy (Nov 6, 2020)

My dog does the same thing! It is so revolting, I have considered giving him away. He can not be trusted to poop by himself. I’m glad I visited today because I didn’t know that there are things I can do to try to stop it besides watching him like a hawk.


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

My breeder Midis Maltese insisted that I give Jasmine vitamin supplements for at least a year. It is called NuVet Plus Canine. I believe it has made a difference. I agree with others that it is a vitamin deficiency. www.nuvet.com is the link. I also use "forbid" from Amazon and sprinkle it on her food. These work!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I am ordering right now!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ive heard of this. Please let us know what works for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I forgot to mention that there is a holistic vet Dr. Margo Roman out of Hopkinton, Mass who pretty much developed the fecal transplant for dogs. I read an article she once wrote on how the fecal pills can rebalance the gut so the dog will stop eating the poop. 
She actually makes and sells the pills, comes highly recommended. People from all over the world order the pills from her for all sorts of conditions.
I have one who has IBD and has had 2 fecal transplants that pretty much put her IBD in a remission state when nothing else worked.
I always wanted to try those pills on my one who still eats poop but Im happy if she leaves it on command. It’s the late night snacking that is bothersome.
Anyway...your girl is so young. She will probably outgrow it 🙏🏻


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2020)

Random question, can anyone recommend a good breeder?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Random question, can anyone recommend a good breeder?


Check American Maltese Association breeder referral: Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association and AMA rescue: American Maltese Association Rescue

Note that there are hardly any breeders breeding right now, and very long wait lists. Expect to pay $2,500-ish for a boy and $4,000-ish for a girl if you can find one available!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

And Aria, you are too pretty to eat


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> Check American Maltese Association breeder referral: Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association and AMA rescue: American Maltese Association Rescue
> 
> Note that there are hardly any breeders breeding right now, and very long wait lists. Expect to pay $2,500-ish for a boy and $4,000-ish for a girl if you can find one available!


Appreciate it zooeysmom! Have been to those sites without much luck. I’m not in a rush, my now ex-girlfriend adopted a Maltese from a breeder that was letting her go after they were no longer going to breed her. Absolutely fell in love with her and hoping to find and give a lil guy or girl a home when I can find one. They’re the best, just want to make sure I’m looking on the right places.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Appreciate it zooeysmom! Have been to those sites without much luck. I’m not in a rush, my now ex-girlfriend adopted a Maltese from a breeder that was letting her go after they were no longer going to breed her. Absolutely fell in love with her and hoping to find and give a lil guy or girl a home when I can find one. They’re the best, just want to make sure I’m looking on the right places.


If you want a retiree, I would contact Katherine Kasten at Angel Bay Maltese (formerly Adura). She just listed this week that she has two female retirees available! I would JUMP on one if she is still available  Available Puppies, Teenagers and Retirees


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> If you want a retiree, I would contact Katherine Kasten at Angel Bay Maltese (formerly Adura). She just listed this week that she has two female retirees available! I would JUMP on one if she is still available  Available Puppies, Teenagers and Retirees


You’re awesome!! Contacting her now. Wish I hadn’t fallen asleep last night before I saw this


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> You’re awesome!! Contacting her now. Wish I hadn’t fallen asleep last night before I saw this


Please let us know what happens! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2020)

Will do! Trying not to get my hopes up and too excited but I’m keeping my fingers crossed I hear from her and can make it work. 🤞🏼☺
This is one of my favorite pictures of miss sugar


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Will do! Trying not to get my hopes up and too excited but I’m keeping my fingers crossed I hear from her and can make it work. 🤞🏼☺
> This is one of my favorite pictures of miss sugar


Awwwwww so cute, Miss Sugar!! <3 

Okay, patiently waiting and hoping for you to hear back


----------

